# Mogadore Reservoir LOW water



## Restrained (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't fish Mogadore Res in Akron/Mogadore Ohio on a regular basis because I have a 16 foot Tracker with a 40 HP outboard. Up to a couple of months ago you weren't permitted to fish there with a gas motor or fuel tank attached to your boat, that has now changed. 

Yesterday June 1, 2014 we decided to give it a go. We had driven by a few days earlier and noticed the water level was down so on the day we launched stopped at a well known local bait store to see if there were any problems launching and was told there was none. 

Getting the boat off the trailer went pretty good and we had a good day catching pan fish and bass we can't complain about fishing quality.  

However when it came time to put the boat back on the trailer well that was a different story altogether. After dropping off the concrete because you needed to back in so far we managed to destroy two trailer mounted ratchet straps. Thought we were going to tear the axle from the trailer as well.  

I was helping other folks with larger boats who we're having the same problems as I. Long story short if you have a small light aluminum fishing boat then most likely you won't have a problem. However larger boats will need to be prepared for cursing and swearing

BTW we were told once we got off Mogadore that the dam is leaking and several attempts to make repairs have failed miserably. Akron you can do better!


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Restrained, 
Sorry to hear it. Next Time I'm in Akron (We have an office there) I will look you up so we can do some fishing!

Jim


----------



## Restrained (Jun 2, 2014)

Always welcome fishing with a friend Jim.


----------

